# In line ice reels



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

Man this tread has been dead ! So been thinking about investing in some in line reels for this coming season. Line twist issue is my main motivation here. Any reviews much appreciated.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I just ordered 2 of the cheap Black Betty reels, should be here tomorrow, and next weekend we got a big group of guys gonna be dock fishing either Alam, Cj Brown or maybe Rocky Fork, Ill give you my review after then, others have stated that the best way to go is the nicer Black Betty with the line multiplier so it has a better line ratio ( 2.7:1 vs the cheap ones I got which are 1:1) of course mine was 37 ea vs the $99 ea for the nicer ones...


Salmonid


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the $40 black Betty and couldn't be happier with it. The $100 version would definitely be better in deeper water. I've also checked out the Frabil inline reels. They're not bad but made of composite materials compared to machined aluminum, like the black Betty. I also want to check out the expedition paddle reel. It has a large arbor that takes up a foot of line per turn.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I've used the frabil inline for two years now and haven't had a problem . Not having to mess with line twist when you're hands are cold is a plus.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Got two eagle claws off of Cabelas last month. They were out of the more expensive aluminum spools. I have tested the drags and they perform rather smoothly. Line ret, ratio is 2.75-1 or something close to that. They have the familiar star drag adjustment right underneath the handle.

Thought not designed for ice fishing the Wally Marshall ION is an under twenty dollar reel that also has a fair drag. It is designed to be a line holder for light jigging rods. It has a slightly longer stem than the average spinning reel and is really lightweight. It has withstood the rigors of a 20lb channel cat this fall. So I think it will handle anything I luck into underneath the ice. I am presently using it on a 8 foot ultralight rod for vertical jigging from boat.

Can post pix tomorrow if anyone is interested. They are not beauty queens but the light weight and simplicity kinda grows on ya.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Started using my eagle claw last season and love it. It has a free spool that lets me fish my tiny jigs too. Excellent drag and clicker. Didn't catch anything big on it but it handled the panfish very well.


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I tried them all last year but am going back to spinning reals. IMHO very over rated.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

futurestrader said:


> I tried them all last year but am going back to spinning reals. IMHO very over rated.


I'm with you. How are you supposed to swing a fly reel on a 24" ice stick anyway? Even if I knew how to swing it in my shanty, why would I slip a miniature fly reel on my ice fishing stick when there are all sorts of sweet micro spinning rigs available. Besides, in-line reels are what we were using 50 years ago when I first started with this moronic obsession. I think you guys are all falling for a sales gimmick here. Save your allowance and re-spool your gear from last year with new line. Hell you may not even need fresh line, you probably never got it wet last winter anyway.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

My black Betty in line reel out fished my spinning rod by a long shot last year. Rigged with the same baits, I caught all my fish on the in line rod and didn't catch a single fish on my spinning rod. Other than the jig on the spinning rod constantly spinning after being jigged. And the jig on the black Betty not twisting, I couldn't tell you why. My guess is no line twist on the in line reel.


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Use pline on a spinning micro reel problem solved.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Use a barrel swivel above your jig takes all the twist out


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> Use a barrel swivel above your jig takes all the twist out


This is what I do. I pretty much use braid on all my sticks with a 24" fluoro leader suitable for the set-up and targeted species. I connect them with a tiny barrel swivel to eliminate lure spin and line twist. Works really well, especially when using Rapala's and similar baits that swim in circles when jigged.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> I'm with you. How are you supposed to swing a fly reel on a 24" ice stick anyway? Even if I knew how to swing it in my shanty, why would I slip a miniature fly reel on my ice fishing stick when there are all sorts of sweet micro spinning rigs available. Besides, in-line reels are what we were using 50 years ago when I first started with this moronic obsession. I think you guys are all falling for a sales gimmick here. Save your allowance and re-spool your gear from last year with new line. Hell you may not even need fresh line, you probably never got it wet last winter anyway.


 I agree with you 100% Papaw. Those fly fishing reels are a big sales gimmick. I have been using micro spinning reels for years and never had any problems with line twist. I use micro ice line from Berkley on most of my rods with no issues as long as you install a barrel swivel about 24" from your jig.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

futurestrader said:


> Use pline on a spinning micro reel problem solved.


Call me a sceptic, but is there something special about pline that separates it from every other line on the planet. All lines twist on a spinning reel. It doesn't make spinning reels bad or in line reels better. It's just one more thing to deal with. I personally don't want to have to deal with swivels all the time, although I do use them on my spinning rods. But my in line reel eliminates the need for them. Less tying, more fishing and more bites were my experiences with in line reels. So,I guess to each his own. If you want an in line reel, go for it and who cares what the naysayers have to say.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

sounds like a woman started this thread? (LOVIN LIFE) Next i suppose yu are gonna upgrade your reel to an "automatic reel it up".....What you need an expenseive reel like that for any way when your just gonna be catching gills and crappie...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah my boat and motor just a gimmick also. I caught fish before I had a boat. Then I buy a boat that needs a motor to push it. Why ? just to waste money I guess ?

For all that its WAY cheaper just to buy the fish you are going to consume. So why bother with it at all and save all your money. Whoever gets it when you die will probably do something constructive with it. Like investing in a slot machine.

The Ice Fish forum here suffered very little of what has gone on here in the last few years. I see that is finally going south.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

papaperch said:


> Yeah my boat and motor just a gimmick also. The Ice Fish forum here suffered very little of what has gone on here in the last few years. I see that is finally going south.


You didn't pick up on the 'tongue and cheek' humor in my post, really? Probably not many people on here buy and try more new newfangled crap than me and although I already have a few 30+ year old inlines, somewhere in the rafters, If I bump into one of these new versions at a bait store this winter and like the look of it I'm quite certain I will buy one or two, or three or four, because that is how I work. I would never *seriously* criticize anyone for trying out new gear. Maybe I confused you with a little humor but I don't believe I'm dragging this forum south.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

When you heading up north this year slackerboy !


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree 100 percent micro spinner on a barrel swivel with pline!


----------

